# Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

hallo,

welche schnur nutzt ihr zum fischen mit dem waggler? ...und welche stärken?


----------



## Dunraven (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Eine gute mono, am besten eine sinkende. Ich nehme da die Matchschüre von Tubertini oder Browning. Durchmesser kommt sicher auch auf das Gewicht vom Waggler an, aber bei nicht zu schweren nutze ich so 0,14mm als Allround Schnur.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> 14er wäre mir zum Waggglerfischen viel zu dünn - wenn du einen 18g Waggler auf Distanz bringen willst, ist schon ordentlich Zug dahinter. Abgesehen davon, welche Vorfachstärke willst Du dann bei ner 14 Hauptschnur verwenden?? Durchgehend fischen macht wenig Sinn....
> Ich würde eine 0,18 - 0,20er fischen - beim Vorfach gehst Du dann entsprechend runter...




So mach` ich das auch.

Hab` gern ein wenig Reserve . . .


#h#h#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Eine gute mono, am besten eine sinkende. Ich nehme da die Matchschüre von Tubertini oder Browning. Durchmesser kommt sicher auch auf das Gewicht vom Waggler an, aber bei nicht zu schweren nutze ich so 0,14mm als Allround Schnur.



Beim Matchen mit schweren Wagglern macht die 0,14er eher Probleme, wenn man richtig abzieht kan man meist der Montage hinterherschwimmen.

Sinkende Mono in 0,20 wäre schon von Vorteil. Selbst beim Schwingspitze gehe ich nicht unter 0,20.


----------



## DPL (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Also ich hab zum Match fischen ne 0,25 Mono schnur mit der hab ich auch en Stöhr raus bekommen von 1 meter länge.
Kommt aber darauf an auf was man angelt ich denke ne 20er oder 22er ist Ideal


----------



## Tricast (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Es kommt auf die Rute an wie stark ich die Schnur wähle! Auf einen Besenstiel brauche ich keine o,14 angeln und auf ein Rütchen brauche ich keine 0,25.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

ich werde mal genauer...

was würdet ihr für 16 - 20g waggler / slidermontage im baggersee auf große brassen und plötzen fischen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

22er Hauptschnur mit 20er Vorfach. 

Bei schlechtem Beissverhalten eine Nummer runtergehen.


Also 20er Haupt und 18er Vorfach.


#h#h#h


----------



## Dunraven (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> 14er wäre mir zum Waggglerfischen viel zu dünn - wenn du einen 18g Waggler auf Distanz bringen willst, ist schon ordentlich Zug dahinter. Abgesehen davon, welche Vorfachstärke willst Du dann bei ner 14  Hauptschnur verwenden?? Durchgehend fischen macht wenig Sinn...




Gegenfrage, was soll ich mit Posen die ich nicht einmal zum Hechtangeln nutze. Für Hecht reichen schon 4-6g, bei Wagglern nehme ich max. 3-4,5g. Als Vorfach fische ich halt üblicherweise 0,12mm Schnur, manchmal auch 0,10mm, halt das selbe wie auch an der Feederrute bei 100g Körben. Wobei ich mir zumindest beim 0,12mm Vorfach schon öfter anhören durfte das es zu dick sei, aber ich nehme lieber etwas dickere Schnur.

Daher ja auch meine Aussage es kommt auf das Gewicht des Wagglers an und das ich 





> bei nicht zu schweren


 eben die 0,14mm Schnur nehme. Reicht super für meine 10-25m Kanäle, genau wie die 0,18mm für Schwinge und Picker mit 10g Futterkorb. Wenn ich mir btw. mal den CT Artikel von Günther Horler übers Karpfenangeln mit der Match ansehe, der sagt da als Hauptschnur für Karpfen seien Stärken zwischen 0,18 und 0,22 mm gut. Das  Vorfach, welches ca. 40 cm lang sein sollte, nimmt man 0,02 mm  schwächer, also zwischen 0,16 und 0,20 mm. Das wäre für mich vermutlich auch etwas zu dünn, zumindest bei den kleineren Werten, aber es zeigt auch wieder das es von den Gewässern, dem Können und der Situation abhängt was nun benötigt wird

Also bitte darauf achten das Waggler ein sehr sehr breiter Bereich ist, und ich selber verstehe unter dem Wagglerfischen, bedingt durch die gewohnten Gewässer, eben eher Gewicht im Bereich um 3g, daher denke ich bei dem Wort auch zuerst daran, und fische eben auch selbst entsprechende Hauptschnüre für solche Gewichte (und es wurde ja gefragt was wir fischen).

Bei den jetzt genannten 16-20g Wagglern würde ich die so auch nicht nehmen. Da gibt es dann eben zwei Möglichkeiten. Die von mir genutzte wäre auch eine dickere Schnur, die zweite sieht man hier champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2009/Matchangeln_G_Horler.php, wo G. Horler die 0,12mm Hauptschnur mit einer 0,16-0,18mm Schlagschnur kombiniert um den Waggler von ca. 20g nicht abzureißen. 

Aber diese Profimontagen sind eben auch eher was für Profis, weshalb ich da auch immer etwas aufschlagen würde. In dem Fall hier würde ich also sagen die 0,18-0,20mm als Hauptschnur sollten passen. Beim Vorfach dann 0,14mm. Ist zwar recht dick, aber auf 0,12mm würde ich erst runter gehen wenn Du mehr Erfahrung hast.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Also ich habe momentan eine 0,16er drauf und die hält ganz gut.


----------



## Blackra!n (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

moin 
ich habe ne 0,24 (6,3 kg tragkraft) drauf


----------



## Jack2jack (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Mit die beste Schnur zun Matchen ist die Maxima, nur leider ist die Tragkraft in den kleineren Durchmessern nicht so dolle aber ab 0,14er ist das die beste die ich bisher gefischt habe.
Ach die UC-6 von Tubertini ist auch super und von Browning die kann man auch empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## da Poser (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Das hängt von der Angeldistanz, dem Zielfisch, der Rute und letzten Endes auch vom Angler ab.

Den absolut goldrichtigen Weg für alle und jede Situation gibt es nicht. Wie Dunraven schon schrieb muss eine Zusammenstellung die der Profi "Ich-fische-25-Stunden-am-Tag"  nutzt noch lange nicht ideal für den Freizeitangler sein.

Einen 18g Waggler nutzte ich auch eher selten, 1-4g Waggler sind die Regel und ausreichend für Distanzen bis ca. 20m.

Das fischen mit der Match über 30m habe ich mir abgewöhnt, davon kriege ich Augenkrebs.

Eine klassische Matchrute fischt man häufig in 12-16er Stärke auf unter 25m.
Man kann aber genauso gut auf Nummer sicher gehen und eine 18-20 dazu nutzten.

Da ich keine Lust habe mir für jeden Furz und Feuerstein Extra Vorfächer und Extra- Schnur auf Vorrat zu halten, habe ich mich für bestimmte Grössen entschieden.

An kleinen Gewässern mit übersichtlichem Kraut eine 16er.
Die nutze ich für Fische in der Klasse Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsch. Häufig auf Entfernung bis etwa 20m und Posen 1-4g.

Stimmen diese Faktoren nicht, z.B. bei starkem Kraut, oder Zielfisch Schleie, kleine bis mittlere Karpfen oder grösserer Distanz dann nehme ich eine 20er.

Das Gefrickel mit der Schlagschnur kann man machen, ich habe mich aber dagegen entschieden.
Ich stehe nicht im Wettkampf und verzichte da lieber auf Sensibilität zu Gunsten von Bequemlichkeit.



> moin
> ich habe ne 0,24 (6,3 kg tragkraft) drauf


Für die meisten Matchruten ist das viel zu schwer. Du verschenkst Sensibilität ohne das dir das Mehr an Tragkraft nützen würde. Viele Matchruten haben gar kein so starkes Rückgrad, wenn du wirklich an die Tragkraftgrenze kommst bricht dir eher die Matchrute, als dass die Schnur reisst.

Ich habe z. B. eine leichte Match in 3,60 die ich nur mit 16er fische, weil ich nach einem "Eimerbelastungstest" festgestellt habe das die eh nie 1,5kg aushalten würde.
Schon bei 800g machte die Matchrute den vollen Halbkreis und ich habe erst garnicht riskiert über ein Kilo zu testen.


----------



## Borg (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Ich verwende eine sinkende Schnur von Browning (Cenex heisst die, glaub ich). Bei kleinen bis mittelschweren Wagglern nehme ich eine 0,14er und für schwerere Waggler hab ich auf der Ersatzspule ne 0,18er. Meiner Erfahrung nach völlig ausreichend! Also ne 0,25er auf ner Matche finde ich eher befremdlich. Die habe ich noch net mal auf meiner Feeder drauf. Aber jeder so, wie er mag.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*



fischer781 schrieb:


> ich werde mal genauer...
> 
> was würdet ihr für 16 - 20g waggler / slidermontage im baggersee auf große brassen und plötzen fischen?



Jössas........ zum Hechtfischen mit der Pose haben meine Schwimmer höchstens 15 gr. Tragkraft.


----------



## fischer781 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

ja, die größeren vorgebleiten waggler haben eine gesamttragkraft von 16 g ich habe beim slider dann ca. 12g am waggler und 4g auf der schnur nach unten...so kann ich auf 30m und mehr bequem fischen...


----------



## Gemini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

0.14 bzw. 0.16er Tubertini Navy Blue momentan womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Bis 30 Meter Distanz fische ich auch ohne jegliche Probleme mit leichten Sensas Pro Match Wagglern zw. 2 und 4g.

Alles darüber wäre für mich kein Matchen mehr, was keine Kritik an anderen Methoden sein soll und möglicherweise gibt es andere Gewässer wo andere Montagen notwendig sind...


----------



## Tricast (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

16 bis 18er Schnur sinkend, z.B. Navy Blue oder Maxima. Wir fischen die Schnüre von Sensas, aber wichtig ist halt sinkend.
Für 4 gr. Blei auf der Schnur reicht dicke ein 12 gr. Waggler und den wirft man locker 50 bis 60 Meter. Damit kann man an der gegenüberliegenden Seite eines Kanals fischen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## sam1000-0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

0,18-er Schimano Technium und keine andere Schnur kommt mehr bei mir drauf!


----------



## carp_11 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Moin

Ich fische die Crocadile von Jaxon:
0,16mm
Tragkraft=5 kg

bin sehr zufrieden 

sie hält was aus ist aber sehr dunn


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

0,16 mm Siglon V Magic Soft (2,8 kg)...
Hat bislang alles rausgeholt, was es sollte (Brassen bis 45 cm). Fürs "gröbere" steht noch eine 0,22 mm Gigafish Ultra (5,3 kg) auf der ERsatzspule bereit.


----------



## Tricast (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Sind das sinkende Schnüre? Oder müssen die mit Spüli und Co. behandelt werden?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## da Poser (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt Ihr zum Matchfischen??*

Die Siglon Magic Soft nutze ich auch in 16 und 20, das ist allerdings eine "Spülischnur".
Der reale Durchmesser liegt etwa  2 drüber, die Tragkraft ist aber sehr gut und liegt von mir mit Schlaufenknoten gemessen bei rund 2,4kg für die 20er.
Die Schnur ist einigermaßen geschmeidig und ist kein Gummiband, für das Posenfischen im Fluß mit auftreibender Schnur alles in allem eine sehr gute Wahl.

Die Jaxon kenne ich nicht aber die Tragkraft halte ich für stark übertrieben, eine 16er hält maximal 3kg.
Das ist aber kein Praxiswert der dürfte höchstens bei 2kg liegen, eher um 1,5kg.


----------

